# Traditional Brick Mold



## MIATAGUY (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm creating my own custom window trim. I found a style that I like that calls for a 3" wide piece of trim that has a piece of traditional brick mold attached to the outside edge of this like a back band all the way around. The instructions call for the brick mold to be ripped down to basically just the first 1" where the profile is and not use the whole piece. First - that stuff is expensive, second is it's a lot of waste. 
Freud makes a brick mold profile bit but it's $85 and I don't need to cut that whole 2", just the profile part.
(linky) http://www.freudtools.com/p-202-brick-molding-bit.aspx 
Anyone have any experience with any other bits that may cut this profile or something really close to it?

Miataguy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Miataguy

Here's one for 32.oo bucks
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WXBGW6?smid=AKLSI1G48KW3B&tag=nextag-tools-tier4-20&linkCode=asn
http://eagleamerica.com/traditional-brick-mold/p/139-2005/
http://www.nextag.com/brick-moulding/search-html

But you can buy it off the shelft, that maybe the best way to go if you only need it for one or two doors... 

=======

Note, if you are going to make your own, start with a 4 1/2" to 6" wide board run the bit down the center then rip it on the table saw to what every size you need...make a bit extra it makes great picture frame stock..

======


----------



## MIATAGUY (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Bob, me and Amazon don't always get along as I could not find that in the search earlier. I have 3 doors and 7 windows to do and thus the reason for not buying it off the shelf. Plus, everytime I do a new project it's an excuse to buy new tools!
Miataguy


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome Miataguy

I sometimes have the same error at Amazon, I use google and froogle http://froogle.google.com/ alot of the time they have a better search tools than I..

=======
Can't have to many tools  ( router bits is one of my favorite tools to buy )


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BRICK MOULDING, that's a new one on me, I wonder if it's the same as we call architrave?, the trim that goes around door and window frames.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Almost the same 

http://crown-molding.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=431
http://door-window-moulding.com/windowsills.htm

==========


----------

